

Follow the Startup School tweets with this new Twitter chat tool - mulka
http://www.tchat.io/rooms/startupschool
Launched this tool a few months ago to help people participate in Twitter hashtag-based chat. Try it out an let me know what you think! Thanks!
======
rjvir
This functionality is built into YCombinator's live stream page:
[http://startupschool.org/watch.html](http://startupschool.org/watch.html)

~~~
mulka
Ah, didn't see that since I'm actually at the event. But, tchat.io is actually
better than the Twitter widget on that page. It updates in real-time, and if
you sign-in you can tweet, reply, and quote in-page without opening a new
window.

